# Pregnant Nigerian Dwarfs?



## Wild and Out Ranch (6 mo ago)

Hello!

I’m a new goat owner, February of this year. I purchased one pregnant doe, one non-pregnant doe, and one billy.

March 31st, my baby goat was born. Fast forward to June, I caught the Billy trying to mount her. I separated them immediately and put him in a different pen. I had to leave for the day but when I returned home, he was back in the pen with them. I then kept him away.

I had originally thought that the white doe that was initially not pregnant had gotten knocked up in February. And I wasn’t sure about the new mom. However, if they are all pregnant, they would have varying due dates and I honestly have no idea what I’m looking for.

Also, the baby, now three months old, has teets that are not right up against her body like they were, they have developed a fat pad of sorts.

They have a pasture for foraging, hay, and straw all the time and very few grains used periodically as treats. I’ve also not noticed any if them having any discharge or coming into heat.

They traditional looking doe is the new mom, the white one, the older doe and of course the tan is the baby.

Any advice is welcome.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Can you still feel there ligaments and are we looking at the doling or the doe


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Welcome to TGS


----------



## Wild and Out Ranch (6 mo ago)

The Goat said:


> Can you still feel there ligaments and are we looking at the doling or the doe


I just added the other photos that didn’t upload originally.
Yes, I can still feel the ligaments. The only one that might be close is the white one and she wouldn’t be due before the 24th based on the date that I thought she got pregnant.


----------



## Wild and Out Ranch (6 mo ago)

The Goat said:


> Welcome to TGS


Thank you! Everyone here helped me so much with their threads when I was trying to figure out when my pregnant goat was getting close. She didn’t bag up until a few days before birth.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Get a blood test done to make sure. Post 30 days of breeding. If the baby is pregnant I would strongly suggest luring her to end the pregnancy.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Luting not luring…


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

goatblessings said:


> Get a blood test done to make sure. Post 30 days of breeding. If the baby is pregnant I would strongly suggest luring her to end the pregnancy.


Agreed


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Keep us posted


----------



## Wild and Out Ranch (6 mo ago)

Definitely! Do you think the other two look pregnant?


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Does she have any other signs such at acting non normal like if she was a quiet girl maybe now 

she’s louder or opposite or is she alone or 

pawing at the ground. Hope they will be ok


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Well I’m not that good at telling by the vagina but maybe some more experienced users such as [mention]Dandy Hill Farm [/mention] or [mention]happybleats [/mention]


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Ok I asked them


----------



## Wild and Out Ranch (6 mo ago)

The Goat said:


> Does she have any other signs such at acting non normal like if she was a quiet girl maybe now
> 
> she’s louder or opposite or is she alone or
> 
> pawing at the ground. Hope they will be ok


The baby goat is the same as she has always been. She is still nursing but also eats hay and nibbles for the treats. I’ve been holding her since day one so she always comes to me.

Her mom is also the same but friendlier and comes to me for scratches, but that could be because they are getting used to me.

The older white one has in the past month gotten more food aggressive and pushes everyone, including the chickens out of her way like a bulldozer to get all the treats. She is the one that could be due at the of the month. She has always come to me.

And they ALL talk to me! 😂


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

goatblessings said:


> Get a blood test done to make sure. Post 30 days of breeding. If the baby is pregnant I would strongly suggest luring her to end the pregnancy.


Agreed I think you should probably do that for the doeling and YOU Might want to call your 

vet and ask them what to do


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Ok I’ve started another post to drive people towards your post


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

This may sound a little harsh, but unless you are severely bonded to your buck or he is of impeccable character and breeding, you may consider selling him now. Give yourself and your girls some time to settle out and kid out...all that stuff. I have doelings from March of this year and saw one in standing heat yesterday, so your little girl may be bred. A buckless season or two might allow your does/doeling to bond better with you, it will let your doeling grow & get weaned in peace. 
Do you have a good goat vet? They can give some idea on your doeling's status.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)




----------



## Wild and Out Ranch (6 mo ago)

alwaystj9 said:


> This may sound a little harsh, but unless you are severely bonded to your buck or he is of impeccable character and breeding, you may consider selling him now. Give yourself and your girls some time to settle out and kid out...all that stuff. I have doelings from March of this year and saw one in standing heat yesterday, so your little girl may be bred. A buckless season or two might allow your does/doeling to bond better with you, it will let your doeling grow & get weaned in peace.
> Do you have a good goat vet? They can give some idea on your doeling's status.


The Billy is GONE! It was a constant fight to keep him separated and I don’t have time for that. I’m just trying to figure out why this little doeling looks like she has teets that look like they do. I don’t know if that is normal or not. I thought I caught him the first time it happened so I want to worried but with a slightly puffy udder, I’m not sure.


----------



## Wild and Out Ranch (6 mo ago)

The Goat said:


> Ok I’ve started another post to drive people towards your post
> View attachment 233432


Thank you!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

It’s good that he’s gone and your welcome


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

We can’t really say … she may just have very milky genetics with developing mamarry system, a precocious udder starting, or indeed pregnant. Ultrasound or blood test. Carrying to term if she is pregnant can be dangerous for her at such a young age.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Yes


----------



## Wild and Out Ranch (6 mo ago)

goatblessings said:


> We can’t really say … she may just have very milky genetics with developing mamarry system, a precocious udder starting, or indeed pregnant. Ultrasound or blood test. Carrying to term if she is pregnant can be dangerous for her at such a young age.


Is a precocious udder normal at three months old?


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Wild and Out Ranch said:


> Is a precocious udder normal at three months old?


Hormones do crazy things. It's a possibility.
I went out and felt my doelings udders, all high and tight. They forgave me after half a fig newton each. All were born in March.
She would be about 4 weeks bred now?


----------



## Wild and Out Ranch (6 mo ago)

alwaystj9 said:


> Hormones do crazy things. It's a possibility.
> I went out and felt my doelings udders, all high and tight. They forgave me after half a fig newton each. All were born in March.
> She would be about 4 weeks bred now?


If she is pregnant, then yes. Hers WERE high and tight. Are you able to see then in the photo? She is tan with the all black lady parts.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The Goat said:


> Ok I’ve started another post to drive people towards your post
> View attachment 233432


Do not start other posts about the same thing. It is against our rules. The thread pointing to this one has been deleted.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Ok


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

So very sorry [mention]ksalvagno [/mention] my bad I’ve re read the rules and all try not to brake them again


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Get a vet involved. Blood test for pregnancy. That 3 month old is too young to carry a pregnancy.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Agreed


----------



## Wild and Out Ranch (6 mo ago)

I’ll be calling the vet tomorrow.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Ok keep us posted hope she gets better


----------



## Wild and Out Ranch (6 mo ago)

The Goat said:


> Ok keep us posted hope she gets better


I will! I appreciate everyone’s advice. You just don't know what you don't know.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Yep


----------



## Wild and Out Ranch (6 mo ago)

Update: my vet is out of town for a week so I called a vet in a nearby town. It was crazy expensive for an ultrasound so they gave me 2ml of the Lutalyse to give her and they said to give it to her in her neck. Is there any adverse effects on her if she ISN'T pregnant?


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

I’m not sure hope she does good


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hopefully you can get answers soon.


----------



## Wild and Out Ranch (6 mo ago)

Lutalyse has been administered. It’s pretty horrible watching her cramp and miscarry.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Yes and that’s good news hope she does good


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

How’s she doing?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Wild and Out Ranch (6 mo ago)

The Goat said:


> How’s she doing?


She is doing good! There will be no babies for her this year. You would have thought I had cut off her front hoof as dramatic as she acted. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Wild and Out Ranch (6 mo ago)

toth boer goats said:


> How are things?


Things are going as they are supposed to be for a three month old baby goat! Hopefully I caught it in time and she will continue to grow. I’m guessing her udder development will stay forever? Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

To be safe, I’d get pregnancy test done the 30 days out from when the billy was back in the pen with everyone. Then use lute to abort the baby if the doeling is bred. She’s too little…

Edit: I’m not sure what happened there but I didn’t see all the final posts and things have been taken care of. Sorry for tagging people!


----------

